# Thunder Audio; looking for



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody have a good source for thunder audio?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a nice stereo thunder track with one side delayed about a half second. Works great with the Special FX boxes. I don't know if I can upload it to an email file - its pretty large and will probably bust the limits. Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to load it in Google docs.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I have the original file from the Perfect Storm Lightning Effects CD if you want that.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah man, you guys are awesome! We can do Googe docs or I can create a Dropbox file and share it with you. You can then upload it to that file. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If by chance you might be doing a projection as part of your effect, Spectral Illusions just came out with a storm video ("A Dark and Stormy Night") that has lightning and thunder:


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

See if you can upload to this DropBox file...

https://www.dropbox.com/request/eNRWb0BwxiM7z4qYdnBC


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I'm an audio engineer and I once created a CD for sleep with a storm starting off in the distance and coming closer and then leaving. I believe it was about an hour in length. If I can find that I will be glad to send it to you. Or I could create something for you depending on what your needs are.*


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

If you can find it that would be awesome! I am not looking for anything too special. It's more for ambiance than anything else.



Fright Boy said:


> *I'm an audio engineer and I once created a CD for sleep with a storm starting off in the distance and coming closer and then leaving. I believe it was about an hour in length. If I can find that I will be glad to send it to you. Or I could create something for you depending on what your needs are.*


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I will see what I can do. If not I can create one for you. May take a bit though, I'll be on vacation in a few weeks.*


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you!



Fright Boy said:


> *I will see what I can do. If not I can create one for you. May take a bit though, I'll be on vacation in a few weeks.*


----------

